# Игра на улице за границей!)))



## Pilot (7 Дек 2012)

Уважаемые коллеги, у кого был опыт играть на улице именно за границей( Германия, Польша)? На сколько там строго с этим, гоняют ли правоохранительные органы, нужно ли разрешения какие-нибудь брать? Можно ли диски свои свободно продавать?
На сколько я знаю, особых ограничений нет... :dance1: 
Но может кто-то знает более подробно? :drinks:


----------



## Иринка (7 Дек 2012)

Играла в Польше (Люблин и Краков)без проблем.Никто не гонял , никому ничего не платила.В Германии , слышала, с этим строже.Могут даже штраф выписать.


----------



## Sego (8 Дек 2012)

Играют на улицах (Бонн) , что б гоняли не видел, наверно в ратуше ( ратхаус) разрешение нужно брать ( или бесплатно, или минималка). ...


----------



## internetbayan (8 Дек 2012)

Ездили в Германию 13 лет и на улице играли и концерты давали,сейчас уже не выгодно играть только на улице,очень мало платят,а с дисками всегда риск-до первого предупреждения.Разрешение практически нигде не надо!Удачи!


----------



## Pilot (8 Дек 2012)

internetbayan писал:


> играли и концерты давали,сейчас уже не выгодно играть только на улице,очень мало платят,


а можно за концерт подробней? как его там дать в чужой стране?

спасибо большое за информацию! 

Иринка писал:


> Играла в Польше (Люблин и Краков)без проблем.


а по поводу продажи дисков ничего не знаете?


----------



## lelikbolik (8 Дек 2012)

как и где можно приобрести долгосрочную визу?Какой репертуар подходит больше для игры на улицах?


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

Насколько я знаю у Игоря Новикова большой опыт в этих вопросах,напишите ему он по существу Вам поможет,а может он сам скоро заглянет на эту страничку...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Дек 2012)

Ну, Юрий несколько преувеличивает размеры моего опыта. Но таковой имеется,правда не особо свежий.Это 1992 -2000 годы.Голландия.город Роттердам.В то время у нас пошел такой развал в стране и тем более в нашей профессии,которая совсем перестала кормить.То есть совсем! А тут на глаза попалась заметка в Комсомольской Правде о русском баянисте ,который в Кельне играет и по его словам,неплохо зарабатывает.Ну я и загорелся этой идеей. Про Интернет я и не слышал,информации больше никакой.Но рискнул.Купил по объявлению в газете приглашение в Англию.Сделал по нему визу - дали на 6 месяцев ! И еще сделал транзитные в Германию и Голландию.Шенгена тогда еще не было. Когда делал визы ,познакомился с ребятами,которые на авто ехали.Ну и меня прихватили.В Англию я не поехал, а решил тормознуть в Голландии.Денег у меня на тот момент уже на обратный билет не хватило бы.Это ,так сказать ,вступление. Ну ,а дальше можно книгу писать.Ну,а далее было так.Играл первые недели две только на улице.Репертуар -классика и шлягеры,вальсы.То есть от Токкаты и фуги ре минор и концерта Вивальди до Кумпарситы и Чардаша.Инструмент был Рубин,который впоследствии там и продал, после следующего визита - где -то в городе Триэре (Германия)играет,надеюсь.(По репертуару еще- изменить его пришлось,так как потом брал с собой готовый инструмент,а на нем всякие Тростники,Курицы и Кукушки не поиграешь.На смену добавил французских шлягеров и местных песен.И денег стало больше !)Ну ,а потом были приглашения в рестораны,всякие вечеринки,свадьбы и встреча с голландским хореографом,который здорово мне с работой помог.И стали мы с ним кататься по Германии и Швейцарии,где он раз в неделю вел свои семинары.Русское все тогда было востребовано,группы собирались большие. Деньги хорошие шли.С понедельниника до пятницы на улице,вечером ресторан иногда.Через два месяца я вернулся домой на Вольво с приглашением в кармане и деньжатами ,коих хватило до следующего визита.Теперь совсем другие времена.И все русское уже не экзотика.Русская речь везде звучит.Я за последние пару лет, наверное более десятка стран Европы посетил.Везде присутствует русская речь.А музыканты перевелись.Если раньше и толпа могла собраться,то сейчас интересует народ только шоу.Пару чудиков с папуасскими барабанами или какой клоун на ходулях,живые памятники в ходу.Настоящих музыкантов на улицах не встречал(один раз только в Праге на Карловом мосту пару лет назад сидел приличный парень играл Каватину- толпа идет мимо,ноль внимания.А насколько его хватит ?)В основном везде,именно везде - у входа в супермаркеты,торговые центры ,в подворотни и т.д. сидят откровенные нищие ,но с аккордеонами и изображают игру.Народ плюется.Профессия уличного музыканта себя изжила!Если местный, еще себе может позволить, выйти на пару часиков,авось на пивко заработаю,то для нашего брата рассматривать такой вариант заработка считаю абсолютно бессмысленным.Ищите себе работу здесь. Времена сейчас совсем другие. Можно найти применение своим талантам и у нас !

Эти летом наблюдал еще такую картину.При съезде с автобана в городе Лилль(Франция)на первом же светофоре бегает цыганка среди машин,с протянутой рукой- это ж как надо нашу профессию опустить !У нас на светофорах ( в Москве,типа "афганцы" безногие ездят на колясках) Ну ,а на газоне игрец с аккордеоном стоит.Народ на Западе любит пиво-кофе на открытых верандах попить,столики часто около ресторана на улице стоят,на тротуаре.Здесь как мухи на мед,словно из под земли вырастают те же румыно-цыгане - эти покруче будут.Знают 2-3 песни.Пока пару бокалов пропустишь два состава сменится ! Вот такие сейчас музыканты.В Роттердам в те годы изредка наведывались наши ребята,хорошие крепкие музыканты из России,Украины и Белоруссии,но так на денек-все как то жили в других местах.Из "местных" я был один. Город специфический.Наскоком здесь ничего не получить было.Я на свой максимум,а это 5000 гульденов в месяц вышел только года через три.Это очень приличные деньги даже для среднего голландца.Пособие по безработице в то время было 1100 для одного и 1800 для семейной пары без детей.В евро переводить не берусь,сейчас и цены на все поменялись и зарплаты-доходы другие,но явно больше 2000 евро это точно.Но это не только улица.Это ресторан ,семинары и игра на всяких презентациях,вечеринках,свадьбах,частные уроки.Потихоньку обрастал знакомыми и связями.И,конечно здорово помог репортаж по местному ТВ об уличных музыкантах,куда я как то нечаянно угодил и потом статья в местной газете.Заказов много было после этого.Повторяю - все это складывалось годами!

И не стоит забывать,что за визу и страховку надо заплатить,за билеты туда-сюда тоже,за попить-поесть и за пожить -все стоит денег.Прикиньте свои реальные возможности. Будет ли там плюс то, вообще, на выходе ? Да и виза максимум на 90 дней-это очень мало.Только раскрутка пошла,а надо уезжать.


----------



## internetbayan (9 Дек 2012)

Полностью подтверждаю и соглашаюсь с Игорем!Улица теперь может быть как дополнение к основному заработку(концерты и тд),а связи там преобретаются годами,и уровень должен быть оёёй,сейчас большая конкуренция!Да и немцам работать выгодней с евросоюзом-ни виз,да и гарантия есть,что приедут!Мы один раз из-за визы подвели одну кантору и больше они с нами не работали,а посольство при отказе ни чего путного не ответили!Так что,ищите здесь работу,улица-это пройденный этап!!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Дек 2012)

Сейчас,гуляя по Роттердаму,а его я посещаю довольно регулярно - один -два раза в год,ностальгия,блин! Думаю,а при сегодняшнем раскладе,получилось бы ,что-нибудь? Думается ,что нет. Роттердам и раньше не отличался белолицым населением.Ну ,а теперь -это просто зашкаливает! Все дедушки-старушки ушли в вечность.(а это был основной интересующийся контингент) А на смену - сплошная чернота- негры,арабы,турки.Вы думаете им баян-аккордеон интересно послушать ? Но справедливости ради,негры охотно платили за Колыбельную из Порги и Бес (Гершвин),ну и почему то за Гот фазе,то бишь ,по нашему-мелодия из фильма"Крестный отец"А турки,коих в Германии и в Голландии множество ,не платили никогда !


----------



## zet10 (9 Дек 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Думаю,а при сегодняшнем раскладе,получилось бы ,что-нибудь? Думается ,что нет. Роттердам и раньше не отличался белолицым населением.Ну ,а теперь -это просто зашкаливает! Все дедушки-старушки ушли в вечность.(а это был основной интересующийся контингент) А на смену - сплошная чернота- негры,арабы,турки.Вы думаете им баян-аккордеон интересно послушать ?


Как в точку сказанно Игорь!Дааа...это уже трагедия всей Европы.Думается мне,что скоро,очень даже скоро это будет уже и трагедия РОССИИ.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Дек 2012)

Юра ! Это прискорбно,но это факт.Если раньше я всегда подходил к уличным музыкантам,ну поговорить.Сам ведь из таких был !( А это были действительно музыканты,ну пусть и не все крутые ,среди местных попадались и самоучки,но достойные ! Я с ними дружил и всегда находили общий язык) Но,что сейчас ? Не хочу никого обижать,но это отстой !Даже не возникает желания бросить евро этим "мастерам"

Дорогие коллеги ! Извините за многословие,но надеюсь,что мои высказывания помогут вам. Я то шел в лоб ,без всякой информации.Как бы она мне пригодилась!


----------



## internetbayan (12 Дек 2012)

Да,припоминаю ротердам,тяжеловатый город,так нахрапом не возьмёшь!Нас даже там на прослушивание в филармонию звали,съиграли,но дальше что-то не пошло!Очень понравился фруктовый рынок в конце фусгенгерзоны.А из городов-Гаага,Ляйден,Амстердам(не на центральной улице,а в арке,где музей был,сейчас вроде его убрали,а раньше это было золотое дно,и борьба за неё была не шуточной)-там платили лет шесть назад!Сейчас в Германии можно подзаработать на рождество-приезжать в конце ноября и до нового года,и то,при не дорогой визе и жилье!Всем удачи!Если есть вопросы-обращайтесь!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Дек 2012)

Знаю я эту Амстердамскую арку.Только в этом году,как то ноги туда не дошли посмотреть.Для игры на улице нужна хорошая акустика - а она как раз там присутствовала.Тебя слышно хорошо,издалека-да и особо надрываться не надо.Это экономит силы. А на центральной Дам страат играть невозможно просто.Очень шумно.Толпа сплошная ,тротуар узкий,рядом транспорт,трамвай - врагу такие условия не пожелаешь! Там только "памятники" и работают.
Под Рождество оно ,конечно поинтереснее,народ повеселее с деньгами расстается.Только вот холодно.Долго не посидишь.Если есть ресторан - то это,конечно,совсем другое дело,ну и пьянок -гулянок много бывает в это время.Только вот европейцы любят все планировать заранее и очень маловероятно,что увидев тебя сегодня, пригласят на праздник завтра.Хотя из практики - бывало и такое.


----------



## lelikbolik (12 Дек 2012)

Вот интересно как вы думаете, играть на Rolande не прошёл бы номер? или больше приветствуют акустику?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (13 Дек 2012)

Раньше это было запрещено.То есть какое-то время можно,а потом полицаи просили все это дело свернуть.У меня так приятель гитарист пытался играть,но быстро надоело бегать с места на место.Он потом вставил динамики и маленький усилитель в гитару,а аккумуляторы прятал в напоясной сумке Со звуком особо не борзел,но видно было,что что-то здесь не так.Полицаи косились,но не подходили.Им в общем то по барабану.На виду нет ничего,жалоб нет от людей -играй.Полицаи там нормальные люди -идут мимо поздороваются ,иногда и гульден оставят.Это не та шушера,что у нас.Разрешений тогда не требовалось никаких,но разговор на эту тем шел.


----------



## Sergej (25 Мар 2015)

У меня вопрос к Игорю Новикову (ну и к остальным моим коллегам-форумчанам, кто в курсе)).

Добрый день, Игорь! Меня зовут Сергей. Я тоже баянист, из Минска. Хотел бы с Вами проконсультироваться. Я преподаю в музыкальном колледже, и понятно - денег на жизнь не хватает. Я почитал форум, и в основном речь шла о игре в Германии на улицах, Амстердаме, и т.д. Но меня интересует Польша. Такой вопрос: На севере Польши (а это, как известно, та часть страны, где проживают богатые и состоятельные люди) есть балтийское море. Города такие, как Кошалин, Мельно, Сарбиново, Колобжег. Там огромное количество туристов, приезжих состоятельных людей. Именно на побережье. Как Вы думаете, имеет ли смысл туда приехать и попытаться поиграть на улице? Надо ли брать разрешение на свою игру? Не прогонят ли полицейские? И не дадут ли штраф за такое? Я туда планирую поехать, если сдам на Карту поляка. Этот документ позволяет легально работать в Польше. Если можно, проконсультируйте меня пожалуйста по этому вопросу. Очень для меня важно: стоит ехать или нет? 
Заранее спасибо за помощь)). Извините за беспокойство. С уважением. Сергей))


----------



## acco (25 Мар 2015)

*Sergej*, Разрешение кажется нужно выбирать в самоуправление. Возможно что и бесплатно.
В Паланге например играют ребята иногда. Заработок как повезет. Но мне кажется что не чего там нет хорошего. 
Езжайте в Юрмалу, во время проведение "Новой волны"


----------



## Sergej (25 Мар 2015)

Vadim, а где в Кошалине находится это самоуправление? Я там был, но никак не припомню. А получается, без разрешения никак нельзя? 
А насчет заработка...тут сложно. Вот хочу и земерить рейтинг: получится или нет)). Просто там огромное количество людей, отдыхающих и туристов. Просто нескончаемые толпы! Это вселяет надежду. А в Юрмале наверно тоже есть запретные и разрешенные места. Или там тоже надо разрешение?


----------

